# Canon EOS T8i/850D for weddings and other events photography



## muhdhumamkhan (Nov 3, 2021)

Hello, I wanted to know because I am just stating out in  wedding and other event photography is Canon EOS T8i/850D a good camera to start with? I wont have any issues with focus when taking stills of groups, moving subjects and couple portraits right? Will this camera be able to keep up with all the moving and still subjects in an event for wedding hall?


If you have any suggestions and opinions please do share them and educate me. Its a huge investment for me because this camera costs me around 127k due to currency's exchange rate and I don't want to regret my decision.

Any and every help, suggestions and opinions are appreciated 🤗

Thank You.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 4, 2021)

The camera is a tool. Learn the tool and let your skill hang out. I have a friend who shoots weddings with manual focus, medium format, and 35mm film cameras. His imagery is excellent even though his gear is long in the tooth.


----------



## weepete (Nov 4, 2021)

In short, no.

For wedding photography you really need a camera that's going to be able to produce professional results in low light. Canon do a range of pro bodies, which their most capable cameras: the 1D series, the 5D series, the Mirrorless R3 and R5. The 6D series would also be pretty cabable at weddings, though it lacks some of the features of the other cameras.

But it's not only the camera body you need to consider, but professional quality lenses to go with it. So a 16-35mm f2.8 L, 24-70mm f2.8 L, a 70-200mm f2.8 L woudn't be a bad starting place but a few fast primes could come in handy too, like the 85mm 1.4 L and the 50mm f1.2 L. Sigma's Art range of prime lenses is pretty highly thought of too.

Then there's other considerations: will you need a second body? Will you need a second shooter? You'll want some reliable lighting, stands and remote releases to be able to work with off camera flash, and enogh backups to if you suffer an equipment failure you can quickly switch out.

Wedding photography is complicated, fast paced, requires excellent organisation, planning, sharp photography skills and does not have any re-dos. That's before we've mentioned anything about the buisness side of things. It's not something you can just rock up to, take a few snaps and expect good results.

With all due respect, I can tell from the way you've asked the question that you are not ready for this yet. I'd suggest trying to become a second shooter for an established wedding photography buisness to learn the ropes for a few years, then you should have a good grasp of what it involves.


----------



## photoflyer (Nov 4, 2021)

I would suggest a used full frame camera for event photography because of its low light performance.  Have a look at used 6D or 6D Mark II. You will find videos of pros who use them for event photography.  On top of that you will want a reasonably fast lens.  The least expensive option there is the 50mm f 1.8.  New it is about $125 US.  

Having said that, if you really like the T8i, post processing tools have come a long way in reducing noise in high ISO photos.


----------



## muhdhumamkhan (Nov 4, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> The camera is a tool. Learn the tool and let your skill hang out. I have a friend who shoots weddings with manual focus, medium format, and 35mm film cameras. His imagery is excellent even though his gear is long in the tooth.


Thank You, I will try my best to work on my skill too.


----------



## muhdhumamkhan (Nov 4, 2021)

weepete said:


> In short, no.
> 
> For wedding photography you really need a camera that's going to be able to produce professional results in low light. Canon do a range of pro bodies, which their most capable cameras: the 1D series, the 5D series, the Mirrorless R3 and R5. The 6D series would also be pretty cabable at weddings, though it lacks some of the features of the other cameras.
> 
> ...


Thank you for such a comprehensive answer.

In regard to business you are right the above mentioned gear will be necessary.

So being a second shooter will the T8i be sufficient for me?


----------



## muhdhumamkhan (Nov 4, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> I would suggest a used full frame camera for event photography because of its low light performance.  Have a look at used 6D or 6D Mark II. You will find videos of pros who use them for event photography.  On top of that you will want a reasonably fast lens.  The least expensive option there is the 50mm f 1.8.  New it is about $125 US.
> 
> Having said that, if you really like the T8i, post processing tools have come a long way in reducing noise in high ISO photos.


Thank you for the suggestion, I did looked into the 6D M II but you see T8i is already costing me 127k due to currency's exchange rate and 6d is may more expensive then t8i. Since I am a total beginner in this field and will be a side shooter in the event will t8i be able to sufficient to me?


----------



## photoflyer (Nov 4, 2021)

muhdhumamkhan said:


> Thank you for the suggestion, I did looked into the 6D M II but you see T8i is already costing me 127k due to currency's exchange rate and 6d is may more expensive then t8i. Since I am a total beginner in this field and will be a side shooter in the event will t8i be able to sufficient to me?


 
You can make it work, but again, a full frame will have butter low light performance: important for indoor shots.  And, unless you have a diffuser and can bounce the built in flash, don't use it: your shots will look amateurish.   If you pair the T8i with the 50 f1.8 I mentioned and an external flash, you can certainly get excellent results.  Outside in daylight would be no problem.

I was thinking a used 6D, not new.  I am seeing them for around $500 US but that is here in the US.    If they (I was looking at mpb.com - Buy or Sell Used Photo & Video Equipment)  provide international shipping I'm sure that will increase the cost significantly.

Of course video may play a part in this.  I'm photos only.


----------



## muhdhumamkhan (Nov 5, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> You can make it work, but again, a full frame will have butter low light performance: important for indoor shots.  And, unless you have a diffuser and can bounce the built in flash, don't use it: your shots will look amateurish.   If you pair the T8i with the 50 f1.8 I mentioned and an external flash, you can certainly get excellent results.  Outside in daylight would be no problem.
> 
> I was thinking a used 6D, not new.  I am seeing them for around $500 US but that is here in the US.    If they (I was looking at mpb.com - Buy or Sell Used Photo & Video Equipment)  provide international shipping I'm sure that will increase the cost significantly.
> 
> Of course video may play a part in this.  I'm photos only.


Yup you are right Full frame really do have a better light, image quality and dynamic range advantage.


----------

